# Resort with water park or amenities for kids



## Badgerbandit (Nov 12, 2010)

We are looking to exchange into a resort in midwest that has water park or amenities for young children on site.   Any ideas?


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 12, 2010)

Badgerbandit said:


> We are looking to exchange into a resort in midwest that has water park or amenities for young children on site.   Any ideas?


 
I see your location is Wisconsin and you're asking in the Central forum.  Any specific area that you're interested in?  There's definitely some good ones in the Dells area.  Also, are you thinking indoor park?


----------



## Badgerbandit (Nov 12, 2010)

*Timeshare exchange*

Dells would be OK.  Mid-west location would be the best so families don't have to drive too far.   I don't know of any II or RCI resorts located in the Dells proper.


----------



## bccash63 (Nov 12, 2010)

Glacier Canyon in WI Dells in affiliated with The Wilderness Resort and use have full use of the 3 indoor water parks.


----------



## Happytravels (Nov 13, 2010)

*Texas*

There are several water parks in Texas....the one rated #1 in the country is SHLITTERBAHN...it is located in New Braunsfel two parks in one (there is tram)http://www.schlitterbahn.com/gal/...Hill country...there are also some others that are indoors...there is one in Galveston (also a Shlitterbahn) and there is an indoor water park at Silverleaf the Villages...I have personally never been there, but heard about it.  http://silverleafresorts.com/waterpark

http://www.waterparkatthevillages.com/


----------



## klisow (Nov 18, 2010)

*Dells*

Glacier Canyon in the Dells is a great place for summer or winter. It will work for kids of all ages. The rooms are very nice and the parks offer a variety of experiences for everyone. All parks are connected by indoor corridors... no outside walking.


----------



## got4boys (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree! My kids love it. Love the shopping across the street too, and you can use Wyndham points to get into it!

Peggy


----------



## phoward336 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Wisconsin and Michigan*

Two we have visited that both have waterparks "on - site":

Mountain Run in Boyne, Michigan (Bluegreen) has a waterpark at the main Boyne Mountain Lodge.  It's a nice waterpark that the kids really enjoyed, although it was a bit pricey for the full day.

http://www.avalanchebay.com

Holiday Inn Club at Lake Geneva in Lake Geneva, WI has a waterpark on the neighboring site.  We visited for Spring Break last year and really enjoyed the place.  There is a discounted night you can visit when staying on site and they also have lower priced evening hours.

http://www.timberridgeresort.com

I put "on-site" in quotes because neither park is technically at the timeshare exchange site, but they are on the main grounds of the overall resort - hope that makes sense!


----------



## SherryS (Dec 30, 2010)

I second the recommendation for Mountain Run.  Our 4 year old granddaughter loved it during our Labor Day visit!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 30, 2010)

SherryS said:


> I second the recommendation for Mountain Run.  Our 4 year old granddaughter loved it during our Labor Day visit!



We own up at Hemlock at Boyne and the kids (14/9) really liked the water park there. We're going up to Mt Run for Pres weekend and I'll probably have to twist arms to get them on the slopes.


----------

